# Burning and itching oh nooo. Help!



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi All,

I tried a bar of my soap last night and everything went well until I got out of the shower. I felt a burning and itching. No redness though. It is kind of strange because only parts of me were burning/itching. I had no burning in the neither regions (sorry) and you'd think that would be one place you'd feel it. I did a zap test and I didn't get zapped at all...But, My tongue kind of felt irritated afterwards. Had to take another shower with one of my other soaps and it felt better. Wasn't a horrid burning just uncomfortable.
I ran the recipe through soapcalc and I tape it to the cabinet above my work place so I can mark off everything in order that I use it. My scale is spot on and new. I also have a weight to check the accuracy. I order some test strips to check the Ph but I read that that's not accurate.  The soap has Blackberry and Yuzu FO's in it. It might very well be a reaction to the FO's but I can't ask friends and family to try it if it burns them. Also, The soap cured for 4 weeks. And as far as I know the saponification process should be done by now. 
Has anyone experienced this? An I allergic to the FO's? The soap looks great. Smooth, solid. And advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HorseCreek (Jan 15, 2015)

My first guess would be reaction to the FO, did you use any other new ingredients? 
BTW, what did you use for color, I LOVE it!


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

HorseCreek said:


> My first guess would be reaction to the FO, did you use any other new ingredients?
> BTW, what did you use for color, I LOVE it!



I didn't use anything out of the ordinary other than the FO. Never used either of them before. 

The color is BB Burgundy Pigment 
I'm kind of thinking the FO too :/ But I just want to be safe! People like my soaps so far and I don't want to hurt anyone. This is upsetting.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 15, 2015)

How does the oil mix compare with recipes that don't affect you in this way?  Anything else changed in this recipe - FO you mentioned, but colour?  It might well be an FO issue, people react in different ways to different things


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> How does the oil mix compare with recipes that don't affect you in this way?  Anything else changed in this recipe - FO you mentioned, but colour?  It might well be an FO issue, people react in different ways to different things



The oils I have used in another recipe and is a copy of it. That didn't do this to me. I haven't used the burgundy pigment before. But I didn't think a pigment could be the cause.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 15, 2015)

I second the good Gent's inquiry as to what your oil mix (soap formula) looks like compared to your batches that don't bother you. Is it any different? I ask because certain oils, such as coconut oil for example (which is very high on the cleansing scale when saponified), can cause irritation like that in some people if used at too high of a % in one's formula.

IrishLass 

Woops- looks like we posted at the same time. Hmmm....if it were me and I had such a soap, I would tell my #1 testers about it, i.e., my hubby and son, and then give it to them to test out. They are very good sports in that way. Is there anyone in your household that wouldn't mind doing the same for you?


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> I second the good Gent's inquiry as to what your oil mix (soap formula) looks like compared to your batches that don't bother you. Is it any different? I ask because certain oils, such as coconut oil for example (which is very high on the cleansing scale when saponified), can cause irritation like that in some people if used at too high of a % in one's formula.
> 
> IrishLass
> 
> Woops- looks like we posted at the same time. Hmmm....if it were me and I had such a soap, I would tell my #1 testers about it, i.e., my hubby and son, and then give it to them to test out. They are very good sports in that way. Is there anyone in your household that wouldn't mind doing the same for you?



Unfortunately there's not anyone to do this. Husband is a big chicken and won't even try the soap that has passed the test. Sigh. I'll have to bribe someone it looks like LOL


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2015)

You could try some work friends.  I have a couple gals at work that love to try anything and everything.  Fortunately, no issues.  They are my guinea pigs and very good friends.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 15, 2015)

What about mixing some of the FO with a little oil and applying a small amount to your skin? Its a good way to see if you react.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes I find a fresh (but matured) bar off the shelf will be harsh.  Could be during the cure fo migrated to the surface. Ash? Try it again.


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> You could try some work friends.  I have a couple gals at work that love to try anything and everything.  Fortunately, no issues.  They are my guinea pigs and very good friends.



I actually talked Husband into it LOL. so we will see how it goes....


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> What about mixing some of the FO with a little oil and applying a small amount to your skin? Its a good way to see if you react.



Great idea! I'll do that. Let Y'all know asap.


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 15, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Sometimes I find a fresh (but matured) bar off the shelf will be harsh.  Could be during the cure fo migrated to the surface. Ash? Try it again.



I'm going to try it again tonight after hubby does. Hopefully it won't do anything to him. If it does I'll never hear the end of it. LOL

But there was only a tiny amount of ash on this soap and that was just a tiny spot on the side.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 15, 2015)

You might want to dilute some of the FOs and do a patch test to see if that is causing a reaction.  If not, you might try a bit of the colorant as a patch test... soap supply warehouses house a lot of things, and there is a very small possibility that it could have become contaminated. My first "real" job was working shipping discrepancies for an electric component manufacturer. Weird things happen during manufacturing and even weirder things happen in warehouses. 

 If both those patch tests are fine and the soap is still causing issues, I'd hazard a guess that perhaps you have some undissolved lye???


----------



## new12soap (Jan 15, 2015)

How MUCH fragrance oil did you use? You said there were 2 fragrances, but if you used the maximum of each, that could be the problem. Or, you may just be sensitive to one or the other. I hope you get it sorted out.

Yes, you are correct, pH strips are not even close to accurate and are pretty much useless when it comes to soap.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 15, 2015)

You could be allergic to either that particular FO (not FO's are the same) or the colourant.  People can be allergic to the strangest things.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 15, 2015)

This is the same thing that happened to my sister. She used a bar of my lemongrass soap, got terribly itchy with red patches and realized she's allergic to lemongrass. Awful way to find out. Luckily she had a bar of OMH in the shower so quickly used that and it went away. I hope things work out well with your hubby so you don't have to hear about it for a week!

Instead of taking a shower, I'd suggest him (or anyone) use it to wash their hands and maybe arms first. Then if they develop the same problem it isn't over the whole body. I'm really bummed for you and hope it turns out okay.


----------



## Susie (Jan 15, 2015)

I would still mix the FO with some oil and do a test patch.  If you are allergic to that FO, you need to know so you can get rid of it and not order more.  I have a lot of allergies, and I mixed one drop of each EO with 10 drops of OO, and test patched(apply, then wait 48 hours) each one before soaping with it.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 16, 2015)

Well??? How did the test go???


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 21, 2015)

new12soap said:


> How MUCH fragrance oil did you use? You said there were 2 fragrances, but if you used the maximum of each, that could be the problem. Or, you may just be sensitive to one or the other. I hope you get it sorted out.
> 
> Yes, you are correct, pH strips are not even close to accurate and are pretty much useless when it comes to soap.



Hi thanks for your reply,
I used those tiny samples you get from BB. They didn't even add up to the 1.0 oz that I would use in a 2 pound loaf. It was something like .88 oz


----------



## dwolanin (Jan 21, 2015)

*Update!*



Soapsense said:


> Well??? How did the test go???



So sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone. Basically Life Happens LOL.

I never could get Husband in to test the soap. He kept stalling, The big chicken!

I have been using it since then and haven't had any problems. not quite sure what happened that night. Maybe I panicked. 

I also got test strips and checked it. it was neutral. I know that's not reliable but.... 

So with every test including including a patch test of the FO's I can't find anything wrong with the soap. It's just strange. But I am letting it cure for a few more weeks.

Thanks for your Help


----------



## Susie (Jan 21, 2015)

pH strips are not accurate.  They are considerably less accurate than zap testing.  Please do not rely on pH strips.  Matter of fact, if they read "neutral", they are wrong already.


----------

